# Kayaking Lake Pontchartrain 7-12-2015



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

I haven't posted a report in a while due to the move to LA and being pretty busy working offshore. Finally got some time for the wife and I to hit Lake Pontchartrain and throw some live shrimp on jig heads at the pilings. Enjoy!





































Alex


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

North shore? Looks like you're getting it figured out.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report Alex. 

For those who don't know, Alex is 9'4" so that trout is probably about 20lbs.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Chris V said:


> Nice report Alex.
> 
> For those who don't know, Alex is 9'4" so that trout is probably about 20lbs.











Hah! Nice one Chris! No she was actually only 18inches but about 3lbs. These LA trout are FAT!!! I was actually pretty surprised to get one. This time of year they're further down in saltier water. Come fall though, the big momma's are gonna come up into the Lake!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Long time no hear..... Good job Alex. I hope the job is going well for you


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

chaps said:


> Long time no hear..... Good job Alex. I hope the job is going well for you


Hey John,

Job's going Ok. Thought I turned in notice. I'm going to finish out the season unless one of the applications I've got out produces anything sooner.

The paycheck's nice offshore but the time away from home and away from my wife is not. Whatever I do next, it needs to be something I can go home from every night. Who knows, maybe I'll finally open my kayak charter fishing business!

Hope things are going well with you and the family,
Alex


----------

